# Brighton TN, Rin Tin Tin



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet1903914-ss.html

Tin's info... 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Black - With Tan, Yellow Or Fawn 

Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 



Tin is: 
purebred 





Act quickly to adopt Tin. Pets at this shelter may be held for only a short time. 
Shelter: Tipton County Animal Shelter 

Pet ID #: A7 


Contact: Sharon Hall 

Phone: (901) 837-5919 
- Let 'em know you saw "Tin" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 

Website: http://tiptonshelter.petfinder.com 

Address: 8621 Hwy 51 South 
Brighton , TN 
38011


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh, such a cute guy.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Gorgeous boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

This is not a great shelter for this boy to end up in. The volunteers are wonderful but he has almost no chance of getting out.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

This pet is no longer available??


----------

